# Dannonchapel, Cornwall



## highcannons (May 13, 2011)

Starting to get about again now and decided to trek along the coast to this place. It lies in a very scenic area only downside is you will need a good pair of boots to get there! The settlement and manor of Dannonchapel is first recorded in the Domesday Survey of 1086 when it was known as 'Duuenant'. Its Domesday entry records it had "land for 3 ploughs" and 40 acres of pasture. The name is Cornish and contains the element downans 'deep valley'. The suffix 'chapel' was added in 1306. 

The usual slate lintel of the area.






sash window weight





Outside privy!





Weather worn oak lintel, don't see many of those round here, but this place has a few









































































































Shot up one chimney!


----------



## klempner69 (May 14, 2011)

Good stuff there,shame its gotten like this as the walls appear quite sturdy.


----------



## Foxylady (May 14, 2011)

That's a much larger site than I expected to see and a very interesting place. The storage type area in pic 6 reminds me of the 'dresser' arrangement found in the prehistoric houses on Orkney. 
Love this. Cheers, Highcannons.


----------



## oldscrote (May 14, 2011)

Love this, a great find highcannons.My guess for the storage areas in picture 6 is a shelter for straw bee skeps.

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1647026


----------



## Snips86x (May 14, 2011)

Fantastic images - Thanks!


----------



## highcannons (May 14, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> Love this, a great find highcannons.My guess for the storage areas in picture 6 is a shelter for straw bee skeps.
> 
> http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1647026



Ta, I had not a clue of what they were!


----------



## highcannons (May 14, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> Good stuff there,shame its gotten like this as the walls appear quite sturdy.



I was told that there was people living on or near there up to the 1950's. The local authority removed much dodgy walls/roofs and strengthened what was left to stop it falling on walkers/sheep! Cos of its age they didnt want to lose more than they could help - but there is loads of places like this in Cornwall and no dosh to deal with them. I was up a local hillfort a few years back and there are carved stones from a chapel just lying around - if it wasn't so remote they would be for sale in London for some buggers garden!


----------



## flava (May 28, 2011)

What's that on the floor on photo 3 ??


----------



## highcannons (May 28, 2011)

flava said:


> What's that on the floor on photo 3 ??



I just checked out the original image - it is on that. My guesses are,
1. Ghost of a one eared rabbit,
2. Ghost of a long dead carrier bag,
3. An insect on the lens.

The Buzzards are in plenty around the area, and mixy so my guess is number 1.


----------

